# Suicide Six name change



## deadheadskier (Jun 28, 2022)

Be curious what it ends up being





__





						The Standing Mountain | Saskadena Six Ski Area
					






					www.suicide6.com


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jun 28, 2022)

i always thought it was a silly name for a 500 foot bump of a hill, but its so historic that I'm gonna have to come down on the side of not liking this. i hear what they are saying about references to suicide being distasteful. but still.


----------



## xlr8r (Jun 28, 2022)

I get why they are doing it, but the name Suicide Six is such a big part of the history, coolness, and identity of the area.  So many people know of the place simply because of its history and its name considering its a medium sized hill amongst giants.  In fact they did change the name to simply "six", decades ago dropping "suicide", but quickly put "suicide" back in after complaints.  I bet they change it to something like Woodstock Ski Area or something similar considering, the Woodstock Inn owns it.  Glad I got one visit in the past season with the cool name, and got a pin with the name on it.


----------



## jaytrem (Jun 28, 2022)

Bit of a bummer with there being so much history.  S6 would be my choice.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 28, 2022)

Just don't call it QSix


----------



## machski (Jun 28, 2022)

Like others said, I see why they might think this.  But it's the same with changing Squaw to Palisades for me.  Sure, the word root is in the name, but Squaw Valley conjured up steep, extreme terrain for me, not the root meaning of the word.  It's a PC world now, just call everything ski area 1, 2, 3.  Oops, snowboarders will be hurt if we call them ski areas.  Snow sports areas 1,2,3,etc.....


----------



## urungus (Jun 29, 2022)

machski said:


> Like others said, I see why they might think this.  But it's the same with changing Squaw to Palisades for me.  Sure, the word root is in the name, but Squaw Valley conjured up steep, extreme terrain for me, not the root meaning of the word.  It's a PC world now, just call everything ski area 1, 2, 3.  Oops, snowboarders will be hurt if we call them ski areas.  Snow sports areas 1,2,3,etc.....


Has anyone close to you (spouse, parent, child) committed suicide ?


----------



## Smellytele (Jun 29, 2022)

urungus said:


> Has anyone close to you (spouse, parent, child) committed suicide ?


It isn’t committed suicide as that is no longer acceptable. It is died by suicide.


----------



## machski (Jun 29, 2022)

urungus said:


> Has anyone close to you (spouse, parent, child) committed suicide ?


No, you?  If so, I'm sorry to hear that.  Does this area's current name concern/offend you in that event?


----------



## NYDB (Jun 29, 2022)

I wonder if killington will have to eventually change their name.


----------



## RichT (Jun 29, 2022)

NYDB said:


> I wonder if killington will have to eventually change their name.


or HUNTER, Shawnee, Gunstock, Loon, Gore, Whiteface.....................


----------



## kancamagus (Jun 29, 2022)

RichT said:


> or HUNTER, Shawnee, Gunstock, Loon, Gore, Whiteface.....................


I'm confused by the inclusion of Loon here. It's a bird...

That being said, I don't have any concerns with the new Palisades name or S6 changing their name. Or if any other company wants to change their name. Or if a person wants to change their name. It's their name, they can choose to call themselves whatever they like, and don't need to justify a reason to anyone else.

If some completely neutral name ski area like Mountain Creek decided to change their name to Make Actioncreek Great Again and require you to wear red helmets would you care? If they changed their name to Light Beer Matters and decided to fly colorful rainbow-like flags with every light beer logo on them and change all their lifts to gondolas that reek of weed, would you care? Would your answer be different for either? Would either option (including no change versus status quo) affect your likelihood of going there? Heck, I'm sure even the existing Mountain Creek name would trigger some rando on Twitter that thinks the word creek negativly reflects on brooks and streams.

Maybe I'm just more culturally libertarian and don't see the need to try to force my views onto another company of which I'm not a shareholder or any person to either change their name, or resist their new name. If they think a new name is best, I accept their right to do so and move on. If you really hate the change, speak with your wallet and don't go there anymore.

However, if I was the major shareholder or in senior management of a ski area, I'd definitely reflect whether the name of the business reflected the values of the company, and whether it would cause undue harm to the companies reputation or local community. "We've always done it this way" is not a good enough reason to keep doing anything. But no pun intended, these are not black and white issues. All names exist on a gradient and have varying levels of baggage associated with them. And baggage can shift over time.

Gore, yeah, one dictionary definition is not great. Another dictionary definition is a generic cartography term (and the definition from which it was named). Another definition is a common enough last name. I'm sure someone would get offended, but you can't make decisions based upon one person on Twitter. Was "gore" ever used as a term to denigrate any group of people for a prejudiced reason? Would continuing to use the name honor local culture or heritage, or would it cause undo harm to the local community? Is the cost benefit of continued name recognition higher? Those decisions are all for Gore management / shareholders to decide.

I can see why S6 decided to change their name. There's growing evidence that suicide and mass shootings are actually somewhat "contagious", especially from the media attention that surrounds them, and the "highlight" and "prestige" that it brings to folks who may not have stellar mental health to start from. There have been studies that showed over the past 10-15 years, when there was a massive natural disaster immediately after a mass shooting, where the natural disaster television and internet coverage pre-empted a lot of television/internet coverage of the shooting, mass shootings were lower in the subsequent weeks. 13 Reasons Why lead to higher rates of teen suicide after it came out. Anything that brings glamor or 'positive' media attention to these concepts could very well likely lead to more of them. If you run a resort for families, given the recent increase in deaths of despair, you may not want to associate your business with that. 

It's not up to me as to whether Killington should change their name. But I'll just add one caveat: the name fairly well described all of their crossover trail junctions.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 29, 2022)

Loon = crazy person

I'm in your camp though Kanc. I don't particularly care about name changes, only provided those who change the name of a "place" doesn't make it about themselves, such as Q Burke.  Unless you are the founders like a Cochran's, Pat's etc. 

I do appreciate the history aspect too though.  What if the Park Service decided Acadia was no longer appropriate and changed it to "Ocean Mountain National Park." That would be weird for me. 

I suspect that's the cause for disapproval from most who oppose the Suicide 6 or Squaw names being retired.


----------



## ss20 (Jun 29, 2022)

*check's website*

Yep, Mohawk still has the trail Indian Crossing on the map. Good thing we don't adhere to the Europe/Asia/Southern Hemisphere coloring scheme of trail difficulties.... Indian Crossing could be rated "red" then... the outrage!!!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 29, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> Just don't call it QSix


“Reporting for duty.”  (And prison.)


----------



## drjeff (Jun 30, 2022)

Heck, among others in the just waiting to offend the woke names can have Yawgoo Valley, RI and Wachusett added to the "offensive" list category!


----------



## NYDB (Jun 30, 2022)

Cannon should have to change their name like the Washington bullets did..


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jun 30, 2022)

all of this is just more confirmation that the internet has ruined society


----------



## machski (Jun 30, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> Loon = crazy person
> 
> I'm in your camp though Kanc. I don't particularly care about name changes, only provided those who change the name of a "place" doesn't make it about themselves, such as Q Burke.  Unless you are the founders like a Cochran's, Pat's etc.
> 
> ...


I get the Squaw name change and can see it, after they and Alpine Meadows will now be for the most part fully merged (granted, you cannot slide completely between the two but can ride a lift to do so).  So in a way, they are rebranding the linked resort.  Same with Big Squaw in Maine.  It has been a non profit shell of its former self for quite a while.  If the new group pulls off their plans and reopens the full mountain, rebranding it would not be a terrible idea.

In S6's case, that name has been around for darn near a century.  The area has operated continuosly and has merged with another nearby area.  They tried once to drop the lead name 20 or 30 years ago and got so much negative feedback, they gave up on that idea.  So I guess if this sticks this time, does that mean society is more woke or more soft now?  I suppose history will decide that a century from now.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 30, 2022)

When is the world going to give up on this whole derogatory "woke" statement?  It's really quite lame IMO.

Same goes for people complaining about "political correctness."

It's like being polite and considerate, which is almost always the driver of change on these types a things, is somehow such an awful thing in this world.  I don't know how being polite and considerate is now considered "soft."

I don't own Suicide Six.  I only ski there.  I really don't care so much about them deciding to rebrand.  If it works, great.  If it doesn't and they wish to switch back the name, that's fine too.

To be honest I don't think any of this will really impact business much at all.  Suicide Six is a niche family ski area and probably will always have a fairly consistent business for what they are regardless of the name.


----------



## Chris O (Jun 30, 2022)

Any worthy suggestions or guesses at the new name?

My vote would be *Summit Six*.

It keeps the alliteration, changes only a few letters, sounds more like a Ski Area, and allows them to keep their iconic logo thats been used for decades.

Interested to hear others.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jun 30, 2022)

Suicide Six


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 30, 2022)

NYDB said:


> Cannon should have to change their name like the Washington bullets did..


Yes, it promotes violence.


----------



## Smellytele (Jun 30, 2022)

Chris O said:


> Any worthy suggestions or guesses at the new name?
> 
> My vote would be *Summit Six*.
> 
> ...


Slaughter house six


----------



## Dickc (Jun 30, 2022)

Move the area to hill nine and name it Ice 9.......


----------



## nycskier (Jun 30, 2022)

They should rename it Snowflake Mountain because clearly the owners are a bunch of snowflakes.


----------



## Granite1 (Jul 1, 2022)

Shouldn't deadheadskier have to change his name?


----------



## machski (Jul 1, 2022)

Woodstock 6


----------



## hovercraft (Jul 1, 2022)

One more example of the  political left going crazy.  Someone doesn’t like a word and we can’t use it anymore.  What ever happened to intent?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 1, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> One more example of the  political left going crazy.  Someone doesn’t like a word and we can’t use it anymore.  What ever happened to intent?


I’m pretty sure that this is a self-initiated change.  Not one being demanded by others.


----------



## hovercraft (Jul 1, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> I’m pretty sure that this is a self-initiated change.  Not one being demanded by others.


Someone demanded it, or it wouldn’t have happened…


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 1, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> Someone demanded it, or it wouldn’t have happened…


That’s not what local news is reporting.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 2, 2022)

Just use the old name when discussing the area if you don't like the new name.

They renamed one of the bridges over the Hudson from the Tappan Zee Bridge to the Mario Cuomo Bridge when they rebuilt it. Nobody I know calls it that, It's still the Tappan Zee Bridge to us. Always will be.


----------



## machski (Jul 2, 2022)

JimG. said:


> Just use the old name when discussing the area if you don't like the new name.
> 
> They renamed one of the bridges over the Hudson from the Tappan Zee Bridge to the Mario Cuomo Bridge when they rebuilt it. Nobody I know calls it that, It's still the Tappan Zee Bridge to us. Always will be.


That is what most pilots still refer to it as when using it as a visual check in point to NYC.  ATC refers to it as such as well.  Same with the Cleveland Guardians.  Colleagues that are fan's don't call them that, they still call them the Indians.


----------



## Edd (Jul 2, 2022)

The only time a name change like this bothered me was QBurke. That was an outrageous and disrespectful move by an outsider purely for ego. Plus, it was the dumbest name for a ski area I’ve ever heard. 

All of these others just gets a shoulder shrug from me. I wouldn’t have cared if Squaw Valley stuck with the name and it doesn’t bother me in the least that it’s changed.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 2, 2022)

JimG. said:


> Just use the old name when discussing the area if you don't like the new name.
> 
> They renamed one of the bridges over the Hudson from the Tappan Zee Bridge to the Mario Cuomo Bridge when they rebuilt it. Nobody I know calls it that, It's still the Tappan Zee Bridge to us. Always will be.


Did Andrew Cuomo push for that change?


----------



## Killingtime (Jul 2, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> Did Andrew Cuomo push for that change?


Yes, I saw him interviewed about it years ago. He wanted to honor his father. I will always call it the Tappan Zee. It is a damn nice bridge though. NYS did a good job.


----------



## Killingtime (Jul 2, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> Someone demanded it, or it wouldn’t have happened…


I was talking to the manager of the ski shop in the lodge a few years ago and the logo wear was already banned in schools because of the name. Its a shame. There is such ski history there.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 2, 2022)

Killingtime said:


> Yes, I saw him interviewed about it years ago. He wanted to honor his father. I will always call it the Tappan Zee. It is a damn nice bridge though. NYS did a good job.



Incredible how fast they built it


----------



## cdskier (Jul 2, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> Incredible how fast they built it


Not that I have much for comparison for construction of bridges that size today, but 5 years is fast? (Construction started in 2013 and the 2nd span opened in 2018). Only took a little over 3 years to build the original...


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 2, 2022)

Killingtime said:


> I was talking to the manager of the ski shop in the lodge a few years ago and the logo wear was already banned in schools because of the name. Its a shame. There is such ski history there.


Really?  Yikes


----------



## hovercraft (Jul 2, 2022)

Killingtime said:


> I was talking to the manager of the ski shop in the lodge a few years ago and the logo wear was already banned in schools because of the name. Its a shame. There is such ski history there.


Of course someone complained that is how it starts.   Good thing they didn’t have a Lincoln Bust at the mountain that would be gone as well.  People need to get a life….


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 2, 2022)

cdskier said:


> Not that I have much for comparison for construction of bridges that size today, but 5 years is fast? (Construction started in 2013 and the 2nd span opened in 2018). Only took a little over 3 years to build the original...



Admittedly, I've only started traveling down there in regularity since 2017.  But definitely at least once a year prior to then. 

Seemed faster. Like 2-3 years or so. My bad


----------



## JimG. (Jul 2, 2022)

Killingtime said:


> Yes, I saw him interviewed about it years ago. He wanted to honor his father. I will always call it the Tappan Zee. It is a damn nice bridge though. NYS did a good job.


I moved from that area years ago and went over the new TZB for the first time about 3 weeks ago. It is a very nice bridge and a big upgrade from the old one.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jul 4, 2022)

the old tpz had chunks of concrete falling into the hudson and was a horrific accident waiting to happen. i like the look of modern bridges, and i'm too lazy to google, but i suspect the same engineers/designers have been involved with the cuomo bridge, the kosciuzko brige on the BQE, the big dig stuff in boston, and a bunch of others. very similar designs to the suspension systems. groovy looking. lit up nice and multi-colored at night.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 5, 2022)

RichT said:


> or HUNTER, Shawnee, Gunstock, Loon, Gore, Whiteface.....................


Gore?  It's an un/mis-surveyed strip of land.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 5, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> One more example of the  political left going crazy.  Someone doesn’t like a word and we can’t use it anymore.  What ever happened to intent?


Is there any evidence that the "left" is involved?


----------



## Harvey (Jul 5, 2022)

JimG. said:


> It's still the Tappan Zee Bridge to us. Always will be.


One can hope.


----------



## trackbiker (Jul 5, 2022)

Harvey said:


> One can hope.


Everyone I know calls it the Tappan Zee Bridge. Never heard anyone refer to by the "new" name.


----------



## nycskier (Jul 5, 2022)

trackbiker said:


> Everyone I know calls it the Tappan Zee Bridge. Never heard anyone refer to by the "new" name.


The old Tappan Zee Bridge was technically the The Governor Malcolm Wilson Tappan Zee Bridge but no one ever referred to it as the Malcolm Wilson bridge.


----------



## cdskier (Jul 5, 2022)

nycskier said:


> The old Tappan Zee Bridge was technically the The Governor Malcolm Wilson Tappan Zee Bridge but no one ever referred to it as the Malcolm Wilson bridge.



The "Governor Malcolm Wilson" part was only added in 1994 (ironically by Mario Cuomo).


----------



## Domeskier (Jul 5, 2022)

Sometimes I use the Ed Koch Queensborough 59th Street Bridge to avoid tolls on the Triborough Bridge is Now the Robert F. Kennedy Bridge Bridge.


----------



## raisingarizona (Jul 5, 2022)

Harvey said:


> Is there any evidence that the "left" is involved?


No but the left woke movement is most definitely having an impact on marketing decisions


----------



## jimk (Jul 6, 2022)

trackbiker said:


> Everyone I know calls it the Tappan Zee Bridge. Never heard anyone refer to by the "new" name.


I thought the Cuomo family was cancelled?


----------



## crank (Jul 6, 2022)

Killingtime said:


> Yes, I saw him interviewed about it years ago. He wanted to honor his father. I will always call it the Tappan Zee. It is a damn nice bridge though. NYS did a good job.





jimk said:


> I thought the Cuomo family was cancelled?



They did build it very quickly.  Big sections built offsite and barged in.  Huge crane, so big they had to reserve it years in advance and it came from a job in the Pacific.  Traffic still backs up there but not qui9te as bad as it did before.

A ski club friend of ours who is a NYC lawyer told me there is an exploratory committee looking into what it would cost to change the name back to the Tappan Zee.  A lot of older highway signs still point the way towards the Tappan Zee when you get a bit away from the bridge.

Interesting story about why the bridge was built where it was built and not a mile closer to NYC where the Hudson is 3/4 mile wide as opposed to the 3-mile span.


----------



## ss20 (Jul 6, 2022)

Beacon Newburg bridge is much prettier fwiw!!!


----------



## cdskier (Jul 6, 2022)

ss20 said:


> Beacon Newburg bridge is much prettier fwiw!!!



? I can't tell if this is serious or sarcasm... If serious, in what way? Maybe the surrounding area is more scenic, but the bridge itself was pretty rusty looking the last time I drove over it.


----------



## thebigo (Jul 6, 2022)

Got me wondering why anyone would build a bridge over the widest point:



> Doig interviewed some of the key government officials involved before they died. And he found out why the Tappan Zee Bridge was built where it was. The answer? Money. The bridge, remember, was a centerpiece of a gigantic highway system. And tolls on the bridge were going to raise a lot of money. Governor Dewey wanted that money to help pay for the rest of the thruway. And - here's the catch - if he had let the bridge be built further south, where the river narrows, it would have been in Port Authority territory and the Port Authority, not the state of New York, would have gotten the revenue. Port Authority's territory weirdly is defined as a big circle centered around, what else, the Statue of Liberty.











						The Mystery Of Tappan Zee: Why Build A Bridge Where The River's Wide?
					

If you've ever driven up the East Coast, you may have driven over the Tappan Zee Bridge. The span — north of New York City — was built in the spot that seems to make the least economic sense. Why?




					www.npr.org


----------



## crank (Jul 6, 2022)

Yep.  Money.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 6, 2022)

crank said:


> Yep.  Money.


Pretty sure the answer wasn't going to be Bicknell's Thrush!


----------



## ss20 (Jul 6, 2022)

cdskier said:


> ? I can't tell if this is serious or sarcasm... If serious, in what way? Maybe the surrounding area is more scenic, but the bridge itself was pretty rusty looking the last time I drove over it.



That's the design.  One of the spans is steel that rusts and gains strength over time.  It's a pretty bridge from afar, I should clarify.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jul 6, 2022)

bear mountain bridge is my preferred aesthetic hudson river crossing. i love the drive on the east side of the bridge heading south. along some gnarly cliffs. huge river views. beautiful. i should head that way soon, been a while. seems like a decent time of year for a hike. a bit hot.


----------



## cdskier (Jul 6, 2022)

ss20 said:


> That's the design.  One of the spans is steel that rusts and gains strength over time.  It's a pretty bridge from afar, I should clarify.



I don't believe it actually "gains strength over time". The intentional rusting of weathering steel simply produces a protective coating that in theory limits further corrosion and eliminates the need for painting (assuming you like the natural rust look...).

I just looked at a bunch of photos of the bridge from a distance and I still don't see it. Guess I just don't like that particular style of bridge.

The new Tap on the other hand I think looks rather sleek from a distance...


----------



## JimG. (Jul 6, 2022)

cdskier said:


> ? I can't tell if this is serious or sarcasm... If serious, in what way? Maybe the surrounding area is more scenic, but the bridge itself was pretty rusty looking the last time I drove over it.


lol still rusty but there is a lot of work going on there right now. One of the spans is closed for construction.


----------



## ss20 (Jul 6, 2022)

We need a summer poll.... Best Hudson river crossing!!


----------



## Smellytele (Jul 7, 2022)

Only made one Hudson crossing (well 2 on the same bridge including return trip) this year.
Newburgh-Beacon Bridge​Not so nice


----------



## drjeff (Jul 7, 2022)

I've always liked the Patroon Island Bridge that carries I-90 over the Hudson just North of Albany as my favorite Hudson River crossing.  Nice view of Albany and the Catskills to the South when heading Westbound


----------



## CrazyFingers (Jul 7, 2022)

Holland Tunnel. Hands down


----------



## crank (Jul 7, 2022)

Bear Mtn bridge.  We've hiked Anthony's Nose, just above it on the eastern shore more than anywhere.

Hate the GW? Layer on layer of traffic.

The Walkway Over the Hudson bridge in Poughkeepsie is pretty cool even though I've always ridden my bike over and never walked it.


----------



## Edd (Jul 8, 2022)

crank said:


> The Walkway Over the Hudson bridge in Poughkeepsie is pretty cool even though I've always ridden my bike over and never walked it.


I’m wildly ignorant about NY in general but walked that bridge on Thanksgiving last year and was really impressed. Had Thanksgiving dinner nearby at Shadows on the Hudson. Felt like there was a thousand people eating there.


----------



## Hawk (Jul 8, 2022)

Funny, I had no idea that Suicide Six had anything to do with New York.

Actually this forum is do dominated with New YouK people I guess we always gravitate there.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 12, 2022)

Hawk said:


> Funny, I had no idea that Suicide Six had anything to do with New York.
> 
> Actually this forum is do dominated with New YouK people I guess we always gravitate there.


We're discussing name changes, not NY.


----------



## Hawk (Jul 12, 2022)

Actually Jim, we were talking about the name change to Suicide six and what the new name would be.  Then we got several pages of bridge and tunnel talk in NY.  ;-)


----------



## cdskier (Jul 12, 2022)

I feel threads like this are just reflective of the way conversations go in person. You start talking about one thing and it leads to another...


----------



## JimG. (Jul 12, 2022)

Hawk said:


> Actually Jim, we were talking about the name change to Suicide six and what the new name would be.


That's what I said. But the S6 part got lost in the shuffle by page 2. People seem more disturbed by the actual act of changing the name than by what the new name would be. I get that. People don't like changes in general.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 12, 2022)

cdskier said:


> I feel threads like this are just reflective of the way conversations go in person. You start talking about one thing and it leads to another...


Pretty much. Not sure how that can be prevented.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jul 12, 2022)

there are what like 20 people who engage in conversation here?   Let it roll is what I say.  otherwise there would be a bunch of threads with less than 20 posts in it.


----------



## Hawk (Jul 12, 2022)

I don't want the conversation to stop.  I'm just interested in the new name.  I will just call over to the woodstock Chamber and see if they have any info.


----------



## Sotto (Jul 13, 2022)

We are proud to be Saskadena Six, The Standing Mountain. Our name has changed, the mountain you love hasn’t.

Learn more: https://www.saskadenasix.com/the-mountain/our-new-name


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Jul 13, 2022)

On a lot of bridges and other things in salt water there is a plate of metal added. The purpose is the metal is designed to rust first. 

Other times these plates are to vent heat...

Suicide Six has every thing to do with New York.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Jul 13, 2022)

Cannon II has a nice ring to it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 13, 2022)

Saskadena Six Ski Area









						Our New Name
					

The Name Has Changed. The Mountain You Love Hasn't.




					www.saskadenasix.com
				




Odd to be going with an Indian name given so many other places are dropping references to Native Americans


----------



## trackbiker (Jul 13, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> Saskadena Six Ski Area
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's an Indian term in their native tongue, not a derogatory English name.
A lot of places in my area (creeks, towns, schools, etc.) have Indian names like that and no one is offended.


----------



## machski (Jul 13, 2022)

trackbiker said:


> It's an Indian term in their native tongue, not a derogatory English name.
> A lot of places in my area (creeks, towns, schools, etc.) have Indian names like that and no one is offended.


Mount KcKinley is back to its native name Denali officially now.  To my knowledge, the Chicago NHL club has no intention of changing its name or logo.  Not sure Blackhawks would be considered English derogatory or not and I guess with that name, they could change the logo to a bird and keep the name.  I know this, at least it is a name with some tie to tthe local area.  Cleveland Guardians, still a bit odd for me and just doesn't seem to have a strong tie to the city/region.


----------



## Conrad (Jul 13, 2022)

Unlike many slang names for native Americans (i.e. "Indians," "Red Skins," "Squaws," etcetera), the Chicago Blackhawks are named after a real life native American leader named Black Hawk who fought against the U.S. in the state of Illinois. Therefore, usually the name is thought to honor his legacy, not be derogatory.


----------



## djd66 (Jul 13, 2022)

The new name is strange, like some of the posts on this forum.


----------



## PAabe (Jul 14, 2022)

I actually like the name.  A lot better than most generic names - fitting to replace Suicide Six


----------



## mister moose (Jul 14, 2022)

machski said:


> Cleveland Guardians, still a bit odd for me and just doesn't seem to have a strong tie to the city/region.


How about the Yard Goats?

_"It's the little old skier from Saskadena..." _ I bet they didn't think of that before choosing that name.  Probably chose real fast and chose real hard, now it's the song they'll be singing on Woodstock boulevard...


----------



## drjeff (Jul 14, 2022)

mister moose said:


> How about the Yard Goats?
> 
> _"It's the little old skier from Saskadena..." _ I bet they didn't think of that before choosing that name.  Probably chose real fast and chose real hard, now it's the song they'll be singing on Woodstock boulevard...



That name always, and still does, strike me as a weird one, then when I learned about the history behind it and it's tie into Hartford's past railway history, and found out that a yard goat is/was one of the smaller train locomotives used in railyards to position railcars for another locomative to take over for those cars journey's to their next destination, it made maybe 0.01% sense!


----------



## SenorQuesadilla (Jul 14, 2022)

Would seem like business malpractice to start a minor league baseball team and not give it a weird name so you can sell merch + draw more attention.


----------



## Smellytele (Jul 14, 2022)

machski said:


> Mount KcKinley is back to its native name Denali officially now.  To my knowledge, the Chicago NHL club has no intention of changing its name or logo.  Not sure Blackhawks would be considered English derogatory or not and I guess with that name, they could change the logo to a bird and keep the name.  I know this, at least it is a name with some tie to tthe local area.  Cleveland Guardians, still a bit odd for me and just doesn't seem to have a strong tie to the city/region.


Cleveland guardians fit with as it just takes out the In and replaced it with guar on their uniforms and other merch.
Also the guardians are referring to the hope memorial bridge…


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Jul 14, 2022)

Correct me if I'm wrong, President Obama changed the name of Mt. Washington (N.H. Presidential Range) back to the native name.

I like the new name. The most derogatory name from the Indian era, as we all know, is big Squaw Mt. Maine.






__





						Big Squaw, Greenville, Maine
					





					www.nelsap.org


----------



## Edd (Jul 14, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, President Obama changed the name of Mt. Washington (N.H. Presidential Range) back to the native name.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m not finding much on that. Never heard of it happening. 









						Mt. McKinley is now Denali - will we soon be driving up the Agiocochook Auto Road? - Granite Geek
					

UPDATE: After I filed this, Ken Gallager contacted me and said he had forgotten that “Agiocochook Crag” was named in 2010 – it’s a small prominence near the Mt. Washington Auto Road. So I’ll have to tweak the story for print. Now that Alaska’s Mt. McKinley will officially become Denali, the...




					granitegeek.concordmonitor.com


----------



## machski (Jul 14, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> Cleveland guardians fit with as it just takes out the In and replaced it with guar on their uniforms and other merch.
> Also the guardians are referring to the hope memorial bridge…
> View attachment 54635View attachment 54635


I knew it refered to the bridge, just odd to name a team after a road structure.  Especially a team on a lake front, had to be more history to draw from.  Perhaps they should have done what the Washington Football Club did and take a year or so in between to really search out a new name.  The Commanders may leave some to be desired, but makes sense in DC to me.


----------



## ne_skier (Jul 14, 2022)

machski said:


> To my knowledge, the Chicago NHL club has no intention of changing its name or logo.  Not sure Blackhawks would be considered English derogatory or not and I guess with that name, they could change the logo to a bird and keep the name.  I know this, at least it is a name with some tie to tthe local area.


Unlike other sports team names of the likes of Redskins, Indians, etc whose names were general offensive terms, the Blackhawks are named after the 86th Infantry Division (Which their first owner served in), nicknamed the Black Hawk division, which itself was named after Black Hawk, a native war chief residing in the Chicago area for much of the early 19th century. I guess you could say the logo could be seen as derogatory, although the Blackhawks grant it some dignity unlike the Redskins or Indians, ie. they don't portray their namesake as being loud, drunk and stupid


trackbiker said:


> It's an Indian term in their native tongue, not a derogatory English name.
> A lot of places in my area (creeks, towns, schools, etc.) have Indian names like that and no one is offended.


According to the people at Belleayre, just having a name make reference to a tool invented by Native Americans is enough to have a lift stripped of said name, but whatever. I don't see people objecting to the new name on this basis.


----------



## raisingarizona (Jul 14, 2022)

Do Native American names help ease the white guilt so many extreme leftist suffer from?

This cancel culture crap is seriously getting ridiculous.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 15, 2022)

machski said:


> I knew it refered to the bridge, just odd to name a team after a road structure.  Especially a team on a lake front, had to be more history to draw from.  Perhaps they should have done what the Washington Football Club did and take a year or so in between to really search out a new name.  The Commanders may leave some to be desired, but makes sense in DC to me.


Except that one could use the nickname "Commies" for short.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Jul 15, 2022)

raisingarizona said:


> Do Native American names help ease the white guilt so many extreme leftist suffer from?
> 
> This cancel culture crap is seriously getting ridiculous.



If it bothers you so much, you really shouldn't ski there.  Wouldn't want you to compromise your ..uh...principles now, would we?


----------



## Domeskier (Jul 15, 2022)

raisingarizona said:


> Do Native American names help ease the white guilt so many extreme leftist suffer from?


As long as the entity is not too financially successful:

https://www.freep.com/story/money/c...-stellantis-brand-cherokee-nation/4584322001/


----------



## tnt1234 (Jul 15, 2022)

What is the story behind the name "Suicide Six".

Always seemed odd to me.  Just a weird thing to market.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Jul 15, 2022)

tnt1234 said:


> What is the story behind the name "Suicide Six".
> 
> Always seemed odd to me.  Just a weird thing to market.


"When the ski area first opened in 1936, it was called Hill No. 6. But *after the man who installed the original rope tow joked that “skiing the steep pitch would be suicide,” the new name stuck*."

Fromhttps://www.wcax.com/2022/07/13/sui... ski area first,change the name shows empathy.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Jul 15, 2022)

The equipment was different. Reminds me of the guy who straight - lined Tuckerman Ravine. 

You get what you get when you go for it.


----------



## PAabe (Jul 15, 2022)

I love the ring to american indian names.  Lots of those around me, and the boy scouts always had camps and ceremonies with them.  The people here before us are a big part of the history of this part of the world and the way I see it, I think using the names and ideas in well intentioned spirit is good to keep that part of america alive rather than fading into obscurity.

Otherwise everything is just Willow Brook or Fair Acres or New Oxbridge whatever BS faux-english place names.

Which is to say I think Saskadena Six is an awesome sounding name with a nice cadence to it


----------



## machski (Jul 16, 2022)

PAabe said:


> I love the ring to american indian names.  Lots of those around me, and the boy scouts always had camps and ceremonies with them.  The people here before us are a big part of the history of this part of the world and the way I see it, I think using the names and ideas in well intentioned spirit is good to keep that part of america alive rather than fading into obscurity.
> 
> Otherwise everything is just Willow Brook or Fair Acres or New Oxbridge whatever BS faux-english place names.
> 
> Which is to say I think Saskadena Six is an awesome sounding name with a nice cadence to it


Funny you mention the Boy Scouts.  I removed the OA camp outs and ceremonies, thought it was great when I was a kid.  But I recall recently them taking a huge hit for utilizing Native American culture/outfits etc I'm non- NA traditions and should be stopped.


----------



## PAabe (Jul 17, 2022)

machski said:


> Funny you mention the Boy Scouts.  I removed the OA camp outs and ceremonies, thought it was great when I was a kid.  But I recall recently them taking a huge hit for utilizing Native American culture/outfits etc I'm non- NA traditions and should be stopped.


I get the outfits are stereotypical but to me it seemed that those sorts of ceremonies were always in the utmost respect and reverence of the woods and the native peoples who lived there.  Although others may see it differently

Skiing being a very aesthetic sport up in the mountains and woods, I think having locally derived names adds a lot to that


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 18, 2022)

PAabe said:


> I get the outfits are stereotypical but to me it seemed that those sorts of ceremonies were always in the utmost respect and reverence of the woods and the native peoples who lived there.  Although others may see it differently


As an OA Member who did ceremonies in my youth, and am a Vigil Honor member, this was how I viewed it.  

In speaking this weekend with a Scouter who is half-Crow Indian, he pointed out that the BSA and OA can get approval from one tribe only to have another pop up and be upset.  Native Americans are not at all a monolithic social group.  With this in mind, I see ceremonies going to black robes as the was done on Treasure Island with the founders.  I've gotten over the loss of respectful use of regalia. 

As to S6, same concern.  One tribe may be happy but others may not.  And while it seems like a respectful use of a Native term, isn't it still misappropriation because Native Americans did not have ski resorts?  

Funny--they change the name to not offend those with mental health issues and family members who have dealt with suicide and now have waded into another area that can be a hot bed of litigation.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Jul 18, 2022)

The Indians were a very violent clan. They signed up with the French (French - Indian War) and that in and of itself gave the colonists the right to wipe them out.

This is just the way it was around here. In Concord, N.H. there is a Monument in front of The Hospital. An Indian raiding party lynched 20 or so whites. 

Good article in The Concord Sunday Monitor on Hanna Dustin...


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Jul 18, 2022)

PAabe said:


> I love the ring to american indian names.  Lots of those around me, and the boy scouts always had camps and ceremonies with them.  The people here before us are a big part of the history of this part of the world and the way I see it, I think using the names and ideas in well intentioned spirit is good to keep that part of america alive rather than fading into obscurity.
> 
> Otherwise everything is just Willow Brook or Fair Acres or New Oxbridge whatever BS faux-english place names.
> 
> Which is to say I think_* Saskadena Six i*_*s an awesome sounding name with a nice cadence to it*


Yep, like your thought process. A good ski hill name:

Sugar Loaf USA   now Sugar Loaf   (NO U.S.A.)

And those kinds of things.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 18, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> This is just the way it was around here. In Concord, N.H. there is a Monument in front of The Hospital. An Indian raiding party lynched 20 or so whites.
> 
> Good article in The Concord Sunday Monitor on Hanna Dustin...


Apparently, I am a direct descendent of Hannah Dustin.  So as violent as it was I am grateful that she kicked ass.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Jul 19, 2022)

We should ski together some sunny day, I'm easier to take in real life. 
When I ski, I'm ... well, I can pick'um up and lay them down. 
And, snow bunny hunterer.

Some times you have to be quite other times you can't.


----------



## machski (Jul 19, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> As an OA Member who did ceremonies in my youth, and am a Vigil Honor member, this was how I viewed it.
> 
> In speaking this weekend with a Scouter who is half-Crow Indian, he pointed out that the BSA and OA can get approval from one tribe only to have another pop up and be upset.  Native Americans are not at all a monolithic social group.  With this in mind, I see ceremonies going to black robes as the was done on Treasure Island with the founders.  I've gotten over the loss of respectful use of regalia.
> 
> ...


Agree with this TB, also an OA Vigil member and viewed it the same in my youth.  Still lean the same but understand the concerns.  So a bit surprised with the S6 pivot, they didn't pivot to a non-controversial name that's for sure.  So why bother?


----------



## raisingarizona (Jul 20, 2022)

2planks2coasts said:


> If it bothers you so much, you really shouldn't ski there.  Wouldn't want you to compromise your ..uh...principles now, would we?


Who’s bothered?

I really don't give a damn what they call their ski area. 

Cancel culture and young folks quick go to of being offended by everything that doesn't agree with their feelings is definitely dumb af. 

White guilt is an extreme leftist behavior for sure. Were any of us around for this countries settlement, slavery and genocidal efforts against the Indians? Nah.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 20, 2022)

2planks2coasts said:


> "When the ski area first opened in 1936, it was called Hill No. 6. But *after the man who installed the original rope tow joked that “skiing the steep pitch would be suicide,” the new name stuck*."
> 
> Fromhttps://www.wcax.com/2022/07/13/suicide-six-ski-area-unveils-its-new-name/#:~:text=When the ski area first,change the name shows empathy.


Thanks.  I always wondered what the backstory was.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 20, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, President Obama changed the name of Mt. Washington (N.H. Presidential Range) back to the native name.


That's news to me as well.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Jul 21, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> That's news to me as well.


In his first term he went on a mission to rename the peaks in The United States...

He named Washington as one on the list. It's exactly the same thing as President Reagan asking for 1,000 ICBMs. He only wanted 500 so he asked for X to get Y.










						Obama To Rename Continent's Highest Peak From Mount McKinley To Denali
					

Efforts to change the mountain's name back to Denali date back to 1975. The White House says changing the name back "recognizes the sacred status of Denali to generations of Alaska Natives."




					www.npr.org


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Jul 21, 2022)

NYDB said:


> Cannon should have to change their name like the Washington bullets did..


This is by far the best post since... Highway Star's "sliced bread leads to sliced toast" thread in 1864.

Cannon is to X
as Washington Bullets are to The Washington Capitals.

We should be able to back into HS's What Cannon should be called through sentence structure analysis. Witch [sic] I have been able to do.

The New Name for *CANNON*

wait for it

The New name......


*CANNON*

This will rock the ski industry.

Meow


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Jul 21, 2022)

I kind of like President Putin, butt he's making it hard. Communist States will always play the long game. I like to think of it like this: What if China invaded Alaska and then moved down through Canada and started taking Washington, Idaho, Oregon....

This is the position The West has put the Soviets in.

I read TASS more than I read most of the crap coming out of the West.
So, please read the link below and please explain who is pushing more misinformation.
Yea, Putin should not start a war and bomb shopping malls...
And, I know The West has the moral high - ground. Here's the problem, The Soviets (Russians) also believe they have the high - ground so we will fight a simple ground / air war in The Europe theater. There are things far worse than war.











						TASS: Ukraine crisis
					

Ukraine crisis




					tass.com


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jul 21, 2022)

dude what the fuck are you even on about


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## NYDB (Jul 21, 2022)

sweet blog bro!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 21, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> I kind of like President Putin, butt he's making it hard. Communist States will always play the long game. I like to think of it like this: What if China invaded Alaska and then moved down through Canada and started taking Washington, Idaho, Oregon....
> 
> This is the position The West has put the Soviets in.
> 
> ...


?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 21, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> This is by far the best post since... Highway Star's "sliced bread leads to sliced toast" thread in 1864.



If you've been around long enough to see Highwaystars post from 1864, what's your old handle?


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Jul 22, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> If you've been around long enough to see Highwaystars post from 1864, what's your old handle?


FREESKI


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 22, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> FREESKI



Welcome back. Hope you had a great season.  Health okay?  I seem to recall you having an issue a few years back


----------



## ne_skier (Jul 22, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> I kind of like President Putin, butt he's making it hard. Communist States will always play the long game. I like to think of it like this: What if China invaded Alaska and then moved down through Canada and started taking Washington, Idaho, Oregon....
> 
> This is the position The West has put the Soviets in.
> 
> ...


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Jul 22, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i always thought it was a silly name for a 500 foot bump of a hill, but its so historic that I'm gonna have to come down on the side of not liking this. i hear what they are saying about references to suicide being distasteful. but still.


I used to drive by it to get to Killington and I thought a farmer put up a lift.

My Bad


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Jul 22, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> Welcome back. Hope you had a great season.  Health okay?  I seem to recall you having an issue a few years back


Thank you for asking.
I was operated on at Mass General two years ago. Ended up at Dartmouth - Hitchcock Lebanon (hospice Care).

Had massive blood clots in my legs and Concord Police got me back to Mass General...

The guy who saved my life was the nutritionalest at Dartmouth - Hitchcock.

The good news is I'm at 190lbs from 340+ lbs and ready to ski.

Ford has gained over $1.00 in the last month. 

Kind Regards
Swett


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Jul 22, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> “Reporting for duty.”  (And prison.)
> 
> View attachment 54620


Did anything ever come from the indictments?
I guess I can look it up.
Nice photo bomb by the yout.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Jul 22, 2022)

I was raised to believe you don't hate anyone, you DIS - like their ways. 

Many of my relatives saw first hand what hate produces. 

At any rate... (I own no Ford Stock)









						F | Ford Motor Co. Stock Price & News - WSJ
					

View the latest Ford Motor Co. (F) stock price, news, historical charts, analyst ratings and financial information from WSJ.




					www.wsj.com


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 22, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> Did anything ever come from the indictments?
> I guess I can look it up.
> Nice photo bomb by the yout.


All were sentenced to prison.


----------



## Smellytele (Jul 22, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> I used to drive by it to get to Killington and I thought a farmer put up a lift.
> 
> My Bad


That may have been Quechee you saw not S6


----------



## Vter (Jul 23, 2022)

The “Name” sounds nice to me and it’s awesome to respect/name proper ! Big Claps !!!
I’m thrilled to ski it this year, again.

Loved the “suicide six” thing, but all these outside forces of politically correct think the Name promotes suicide. Give me and your asshole associates a break ! People who want to kill themselves will find a way…not a Hill. 
I ponder, how many suicides have occurred on that hill, anyway ?
Peace out


----------

